# turkey creek lake



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

Anybody hitting Turkey Creek Lake this week? I didn't get to fish the big trout derby, but my buddy and I are gonna try thursday. Any advice for some crappie or gills?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

We were down that way this weekend fishing a few of the shawnee state forest ponds for largemouth. It was pure madness, it was pouring rain and thundering and lightning when we went by Turkey Creek Lake. We didn't expect to see anyone out....however there were several boats out, and a dozen cars on each side of the lake. 

With that said the crappie population in that lake is well below average. I have never done well for crappie there. There are a few nice gills to be had though, and some decent largemouth action. 

The ponds out there are real nice if you get the itch for adventure. They don't get near the pressure than TCL does. McBride lake is also under fished. Several of the ponds are around 2 acres, and hold decent fish populations with a few sizeable fish. Most ponds are stocked with crappie, gills, largemouth, and channel cats. Most of them have a fair amount of bank access, others don't. Its definitely not the place to take a family, but if its just you and your buddy I would advise giving it a shot. You can get a map if you google shawnee state forest map, there are several ponds not listed that you can fish though.  You can find them on google earth. 

Good luck.


----------

